# Hello



## DetroitDawg (Mar 18, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi,and introduce myself. I am new here,but not new to the game. I am 44 and have been training since I was 12. I have done some shows in the past and am now competing in the over 40. I am also DetroitDawg on outlawmuscle and professional muscle(since 2008). I will post up some pics soon. I am excited to be here. Thanks.DDawg


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome Dawg!  Good to have a competitor in my age group here!  I have done one show and more to follow!  Good to have you.


----------



## DetroitDawg (Mar 18, 2012)

BigMikeCO said:


> Welcome Dawg!  Good to have a competitor in my age group here!  I have done one show and more to follow!  Good to have you.


Thanks BigMike. Maybe we could bounce some ideas off each other


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to Im


----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 19, 2012)

DetroitDawg said:


> Thanks BigMike. Maybe we could bounce some ideas off each other



Sure thing man- hit me up anytime.


----------



## Engram (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## grynch888 (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## maxer2250 (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Good luck doing masters, that is great


----------



## Kimi (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome


----------

